# crosscheck rack/bag setup?



## dirtroad (Feb 15, 2009)

here's my new crosscheck complete.










during my ride in the drizzle today, i stopped by my lbs to check out a carradice pendle and bagman w/qr. seems like a really nice set-up. my thought was to run this bag for normal recreational and errand use, and add a rack/pannier set-up for any light touring or bike-camping. i figure the rack will give me a place to lash my tent and bedroll, and the panniers will allow extra gear/food/clothes as needed. i've thought about a handlebar bag, but haven't decided if i'll add cross style brake levers on the upper portion of the bars yet, and it seems most handlebar bags won't fit with them. 

any other thoughts on rack/bag setups for a bike that will be used for general recreational riding with the occasional light tour thrown in?

thanks 

p.s. lights are soon to come, so i'm sure i'll have more questions


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

I have a cross check check and I just ordered a nitto rack to mount on the back. I am planning on getting a nice set of panniers (still looking, I want something water proof like axiom bags) and a trunk and/or saddle bag. The idea will be to use the panniers for commuting and the trunk bag or saddle bag for putzing around town. I am planning on getting a nice vintage looking saddle bag to store my tools and battery light since I will be keeping it on all the time, and a generic trunk bag for utility (to put my lock, stuff from the hardware store, etc) that I can easily take on or off when needed. I think will get the best of both worlds (running errands and commuting).


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Did Henry Ford give you the color choices? 

Kidding aside, looks great. Dig around online and you'll find there are lots of options in the bags and racks department.


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the fenders, dirtroad. However, if you add a leather or rubber flap to the front fender you will find that the chain rings and chain will stay clean much longer. BTW, I like your choice of wheels too.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice bike. Are you going to stick with the man-in-black look for your racks, bags and panniers? The Carradice bags come in black with white leather straps, or olive green with honey leather straps.

The Nitto racks only come in silver. However, nearly every other manufacturer only makes their racks in black. Take a look at the Tubus racks. That's probably what I would have gotten for my bike, but I was looking for a silver rack and Tubus models are mostly black.


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah, i didn't really intend for it to end up that way but after the fenders, saddle and decal removal, henry ford was my first thought. i may change out the fenders to some silver PBs or honjos eventually, and use a lighter color of bar wrap. 

the carradice bag i looked at in the lbs was black too, go figure. they had the larger nelson in olive/honey but i'm pretty sure i don't want the larger size and am not sure about the olive/honey color. i think some color would be nice, but not sure where to add it.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

Embrace the theme, black racks and bags abound.

I like a rack + pannier because if I'm taking a bag it might as well fit some stuff if I run errands after work and it's easier to bring in with me than a large saddle bag.

I'm using a Tubus + Ortlieb combo but if you don't need huge heel clearance you can use whatever $20 rack your LBS has in stock.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I like the all-black, stealth look. I've also seen some black bikes with honey saddles, skinwall tires, and natural cork or leather bar wrap that also look nice. But you've gone this far with basic black, so might as well continue with the Johnny Cash look.


----------

